# Covenant, the Trinity and Atonement



## toddpedlar (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been reading "The Atonement" by Hugh Martin, and appreciate greatly the way he makes such important connections as these in this quote:



> It is in Trinity that provision is seen for the vivid warmth of personality and personal love; and especially in the covenant of Trinity for man's redemption. There are distinct personal actings of the Father and of the Son and of the Spirit in the Covenant. There are distinct actings of the will of the Father and of the will of the Sou in that oneness that is constituted between Christ and His people, and which justifies and bears up all that is achieved for their salvation. And these actings of will are actings of love Hear the overflowings of love from Christ's heart, as His achievements for His people are by Himself referred back upon the loving deed by which the Father made them over to Him to be His own: "O righteous Father Thine they were and Thou gavest them Me and I have kept them." He means to say: Therefore, for that reason, have I kept them; even as I would keep that love gift of Thine, which I did so willingly and lovingly receive. Identified, by loving covenant between Himself and the Father, with the people given unto Him; truly representing them, because identified in covenanted oneness with them; He becomes their competent and acceptable substitute and surety, His substitution in every light most justifiable in the eye of law most stringent and of righteousness inexpugnable. And the vindication of His vicarious sacrifice of Himself for their salvation, is set on high in the intelligent and joyful convictions of the poor and needy, beyond the possibility of any sinister and false philosophy endangering it. (pp. 45-46)



more, at Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------

